
AdaCore University - cju
http://university.adacore.com/
======
616c
I am not sure why, but this week I happened along Ada again (cannot remember
why) and also stumbled upon AdaCore.

Can someone explain to me, since I am in the uninitiated, why no one has shown
real interest in Ada, with its complicated type system and functional paradigm
abilities, while Haskell has been lauded long after its creation.

I am sure its origin in a DoD contest for the best military equipment language
does not help, but anyone in the know can tell me why Ada is not interesting
to the FP/type-system nerds while Haskell is the it child? I know Haskell is
great but how is Ada laying around unnoticed outside of some govt contractors?

~~~
Meai
It's an old language, not sure how many people still use it, how easy it is to
use and whether any modern libraries exist for it at all (say json parsing,
mongodb drivers, http server..). Furthermore, not sure how it interops with C
and whether it has a good debugger.

~~~
616c
True. But Haskell is not necessarily young (of course I understand we both
know Ada is still much older). There is the GNAT project, which is the GNU
compiler for Ada. Rosetta Wiki showed examples of C Interop/FFI that seemed
reasonable logical to me, and there are a few HTTP server projects, like AWS
[0] and another Github trending repo (as far as Ada is concerned) and Yolk.

Granted I know little and do not use these things. Anyone else know?

[0] [http://libre.adacore.com/tools/aws/](http://libre.adacore.com/tools/aws/)

[1] [https://github.com/ThomasLocke/yolk](https://github.com/ThomasLocke/yolk)

